

Go Daddy: new office in Toronto, will offer .ca domains - r7000
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/godaddycom-sets-up-shop-in-toronto/

======
r7000
I'm not leaving easydns (who are just 2 blocks from here) but it is good to
see some new competition especially in overpriced(?) .ca domains.

------
funnyhaha
I've always been curious as to how ubiquitous domains like .ca are in country.

